# Nagash The Sorceror...



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

So has anyone encountered the same feeling of not really knowing what happened the whole time? I didn't realise that each chapter was usually set at different time periods until I was around page 100. Even after I finished I still didn't really understand what I just read. Anyone care to give a good description of the book. I tried find a review, but then really I would need a short cliff notes kind of thing. I wish I liked it as much as everyone else :/


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Really, no one has anything to say? Thanks Heresy Online


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have not read Nagash the Sorcerer. Not really into the fantasy realm that much. So sorry you haven't been helped. Perhaps you should change the title. Someone could probably help if the title told them more.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Many consider Nagash to be one of the poorer Time of Legend series books for that reason. Myself, I'm not that fussy, as the story behind it is amazing; ever since reading Liber Necris, I've had a stiffy for Nagash, with his whole "fuck you" to chaos attitude.

I also didn't have a problem of not understanding the story; but that may well be my previous experience of having read about Nagash; such as in Liber Necris, or some of the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Books. I'd definately look into getting Liber Necris at the least; it will help explain some of the story, I think you might find. It's unfortunate that it's a £30 book to help explain an £8 novel, but even so, I wasn't disappointed when I got it (unlike Liber Chaotica).


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not really sure what you want someone to say. Personally speaking I had no trouble following the story, but I don't think that helps you! I thought the book was great, the best out of the Time of Legends series, very well written and great background fluff. Perhaps you could go back and reread it skipping chapters so you get a continuous timeline?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

ckcrawford said:


> I have not read Nagash the Sorcerer. Not really into the fantasy realm that much. So sorry you haven't been helped. Perhaps you should change the title. Someone could probably help if the title told them more.


You're completely right. I just don't know how to change the title of my thread. Maybe I just wasn't meant to understand Nagash, but only Sigmar and Malekith.(Which is sitting on my shelf waiting to be read. I heard it's really good so once my Heresy boner goes down some I'll pick it up.) haha



Vaz said:


> Many consider Nagash to be one of the poorer Time of Legend series books for that reason. Myself, I'm not that fussy, as the story behind it is amazing; ever since reading Liber Necris, I've had a stiffy for Nagash, with his whole "fuck you" to chaos attitude.
> 
> I also didn't have a problem of not understanding the story; but that may well be my previous experience of having read about Nagash; such as in Liber Necris, or some of the Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Books. I'd definately look into getting Liber Necris at the least; it will help explain some of the story, I think you might find. It's unfortunate that it's a £30 book to help explain an £8 novel, but even so, I wasn't disappointed when I got it (unlike Liber Chaotica).


I have a Liber Necris PDF on my iBooks so I'll just check that out. Still Nagash was a long book that I wish I understood. I would go back to read it but I want to get to A Thousand Sons sooooooooo badly. No time for the time of legends right now haha. Thanks though!



Marcoos said:


> I'm not really sure what you want someone to say. Personally speaking I had no trouble following the story, but I don't think that helps you! I thought the book was great, the best out of the Time of Legends series, very well written and great background fluff. Perhaps you could go back and reread it skipping chapters so you get a continuous timeline?


I just wanted a review really. An in depth review or just a great summary. I can barely make out what happend.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Okay, after a quick flick through to remind myself, here goes...

MAJOR SPOILER ALERT - IF YOU HAVEN'T YET READ THE STORY AND DON'T WANT TO KNOW ABOUT IT, PLEASE DO NOT READ ON.

First thing to note, there are two timelines ongoing throughout this book. It's not as simple as one chapter in one timeline, the next in another, etc, as the pace and content varies depending on what's going on within the relevant story arcs. It's probably simplest to think of the main story being the one in the opening chapter, and treating the second story as a sequence of flashbacks.

However to summarise the story, it's easier to start with the flashback sections!

Simply put, the flashbacks chart the rise of power of Nagash, the then Grand Hierophant of city of Khemri, as he learns about sorcery from some captured Druchii prisoners. He then sets in motion various plans to increase his powers through dark magic/necromantic rituals hidden from the eyes of his brother, the King of Khemri. One of the main motivations of Nagash is his desire for his brother's wife, Neferem, a living person who embodies the 'covenant' between the people of Khemri and their gods. The covenant grants certain gifts and powers to the priests and other people (notably the Ushabti, magically gifted warriors). The story arc charts how Nagash seizes power from his brother, commences work on the Black Pyramid which is designed to channel more sorcerous power, and breaks the will of Neferem so that she is bound to him.

The close of this section is set immediately before the opening chapter of the book, and details the completion of the Black Pyramid, an attempt of the priesthood to overthrow Nagash, and his retribution which sets in course the main story arc.

The main story arc details the attempts of the other city states to overthrow Nagash. The chief amongst these are the southern militaristic city of Ka-Sabar, and an alliance of the Eastern cities of Lybaras, Maharak and Rasetra. The story follows Nagash's army holding off and defeating each section in some detail, but being unable to actually finish anyone off because of the varied forces allied against them. Essentially Ka-Sabar is isolated due to geography and unwittingly take the fall for the other city states trying to distract Nagash's main force whilst the Eastern alliance moves to deal a death blow to him. The Eastern alliance is then defeated by being denied water, whilst Nagash's increasingly undead force continues to operate spurred on by the will of Nagash and his immortal servants. The magical powers of the other city states are thwarted by a combination of Nagash's unholy sorcery and by being unable to act against Neferem (as the Gods powers will not work against the covenant).

The military might (essentially Lybaras and Rasetra) of the eastern powers is defeated, and the coalition falls back into the East pursued by Nagash's army. However the remnants of the armies are allowed to escape as Nagash moves to destroy the city of Maharak, who he rightly views as being the architect of the campaign against him and which he desires to destroy because it's the religious centre of the entire empire. Maharak is however protected by many enchantments, and knowing that they can hold out for a period of time, the coalition determines to use this to hold Nagash whilst the might of the other two cities is rebuilt and relaunched against Nagash.

The seige goes on for several years, and the story builds to a conclusion as Maharek is vastly weakened to the point of starvation. At this time the Lahmians appear. The Lahmians initially attempt to side with Nagash attempting to gain sorcerous power for their help in defeating Maharak. However, Nagash scorns this help as he finally works out that by destroying Neferem he can finally break the covenant between the gods and the land/people and breach the defences of Maharak himself. However, the armies of Lybaras and Rasetra finally regain sufficient strength and reengage the army of Nagash, resulting in a huge battle with the forces of Nagash overwhelming Maharek whilst holding off the other Eastern armies. At this point, the western kings allied with Nagash finally decide he has gone too far (the death of Neferem and the breaking of the covenant appears to be the final straw) and switch sides. This, along with an assault by the Lahmians forces breaks the undead army of Nagash and deals a hideous injury to Nagash himself.

Nagash the Sorceror ends with several plot twists. Nagash himself escapes the Black Pyramid as a shattered form cast into the wilds. The various surviving kings are trying to find and kill Nagash and all his undead thralls, with the exception of Lahmia, who betray the other kings and steal some of the undead knowledge and one of Nagash's most powerful lieutenants, Arkhan the Black.

All nicely set up for Nagash the Immortal. Hope it helps!


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, that was nicely summarized. Way better than I thought anyone would have attempted. Very kind of you Marcoos! Well that definitely helped me to understand everything. There was so much switching of sides and time lines I feel like, that it just made me so confused. 
I really wish I could have gotten into it more, because I'm sure it's really good if not confused while reading it. Or if you're a fantasy player. So Arkhan the Black is now against Nagash as well?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Sad to say, but I can't actually remember much about the 2nd book and Arkhans fate at the end of it. I'd suggest he has betrayed Nagash but is not directly opposed to him because he wouldn't have the willpower to go against him. I'm sure there will be more to cone of this in the last book in the series (of course I could have set myself up for embarrassment here if he died in book 2 :lol: ).


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a little worried about reading Nagash The Unbroken since the first one was hard to read. But, we don't always like what we have to read so I'll just have to power through it then! The cover for Nagash Immortal looks brilliant though.


----------

